# Benchmark 6870



## Skysnake (22. Oktober 2010)

Im Tomshardware.de Forum hat der Nutzer "SpielerZwei" am 20.10!!! zwei XFX 6870 zum Kauf angeboten zu einem Preis von je 249,-€.

Auch einen den nachfolgenden Unigine Benchmark hat er gepostet.

Der Preis von 249,-€ scheint recht human auszufallen, was für eine doch nicht so geringe Verfügbarkeit zum Launch sprechen könnte, da im Normalfall solche preRelease Angebote deutlich über dem späteren Verkaufspreis der Karten liegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: www.tomshardware.de

Update:

Auf Wunsch von zcei noch andere Unigine Benchmarks von 6870, 5870 und GTX480 unter gleichen Einstellungen.

6870:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5870:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GTX480:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als kleines Schmankerl jetzt noch ein Benchmark von Lost Planet mit allen Einstellungen auf Max laut "SpielerZwei".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Update 2:

Die Seite madschrimps.be hat einen ersten Direktvergleich zwischen 5870, 6850 und 6870 veröffentlicht.

Getestet wurden die Spiele Battlefield Bad Company 2 und Crysis Warhead.

Bei BC 2 liegt die 5870 konstant oberhalb der 600er Reihe. Bei Crysis Warhead sieht dies allerdings schon wieder anders aus. Hier kann sich die 5870 nicht von der 6870 absetzen, sondern fällt sogar (außer bei 1600x1200) leicht hinter die 6870 zurück. 

Hierbei ist die 6870 etwa gleich laut wie die 5870, nimmt aber im Gesamtsystem nur 295 Watt auf im Vergleich zu den 357 Watt der 5870 ein sehr guter Wert (6850 278 Watt). AMD(/ATI) hat es also wirklich hinbekommen eine ähnliche Leistung wie bei der 5000er Serie bei gleichzeitig nochmal deutlich gesunkener Stromaufnahme zu realisieren. Dies war wirklich nicht zu erwarten, da die 5870 im Vergleich zu nVidias GF100 der in der gleichen Leistungsklasse spielt bereits viel sparsamer ist. Dies lässt auch für die 6970 hoffen, da mit den aktuellen Werten wohl nicht mit einem Stromfresser wie der GTX480 zu rechnen ist, oder wenn doch, dann zumindest mit einem deutlichen Leistungsplus.

Die 6970 soll ja ein doppelter Bart XT sein (also 6870). Man kann also grob überschlagen etwa mit 200-280 Watt rechnen.

Schaut euch auch die Diagramme  zu MW2, Dirt 2, Metro 2033 an, bei denen die 6870 hinter einer 5870 liegt.

Hier verlinken geht leider nicht, da die Bilder zu groß sind.

Quelle: [M] Early Radeon 6870 and 6850 Review Leaks

Hier jetzt noch die Diagramme direkt verlinkt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Update3:

Unter folgendem Link könnt ihr sogar einen kompletten Test von Guru3D lesen.

Der link lautet Radeon HD 6850 & 6870 review

Ihr müsst manuell durchblättern, da die Verlinkung rausgenommen wurde, offenbar sollte der Test wohl noch nicht online gehen  

Hoffen wir mal das es für den eventuell unbeabsichtigten NDA Bruch nicht noch Konsequenzen kommen.

Also manuell blätter ihr durch indem ihr statt der 1 ganz hinten einfach ne 2, 3 etc eintragt.

Danke für diesen Link Mihajlo. 

EDIT: Ok bedankt euch auch mal bei der Datenkracke Google. Wenn ichs grad richtig seh, dann ist der Review von Guru3D von Google gecached worden und der eigentliche Review ist nicht mehr online verfügbar. Da sieht man mal wieder wie krass Google drauf ist. Das Internet vergisst NICHTS  Lang wird der Beitrag nicht online gewesen sein und trotzdem haben sie ihn. Bei mit gingen die Seiten 4-5 nur leider nicht.

Quelle: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...mt-offenbar-am-12-oktober-24.html#post2325965
Radeon HD 6850 & 6870 review

Update 4:

Wie ich gerade festgestellt habe beim durchblättern des Guru3D Berichts ist, das die Bilder von Madschrimps.be eigentlich von Guru3D stammen. Ich bitte dies zu berücksichtigen. Sorry das mir dies zuerst entgangen ist.

Update 5:
Nachdem ich den Test soweit überflogen hab (alles ist leider nicht gecached worden von goolge) hier noch was interessantes für unsere OC´ler!

Die 68X0 sind ohne Volt  tweak etwa um 5% Übertacktbar was die GPU angeht. Das find ich jetzt keinen überragenden Wert, aber auch keinen Schlechten. Mit Volt tweak sind die 1GHz sicher zu knacken. An der Kühlung wirds sicher nicht scheitern. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hier stammen die Bilder wieder aus dem Guru3D Bericht.


----------



## zcei (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich finds ja geil, dass die überhaupt schon vorher die Karten verkaufen 

Aber könntest du evtl. noch einen vergleich zu der 5770 im Unigine reinstellen?
Weil das sagt mir ohne Vergleichswerte nicht viel^^


----------



## Skysnake (22. Oktober 2010)

Im Forum findeste noch Werte von ner GTX480, HD5870 und halt der 6870 auf extrem.

Ich links mal gleich noch durch


----------



## Explosiv (22. Oktober 2010)

@Skysnake, dein letztes Bild ist etwas oversized .

@News:
Leider haben die Benchmarks 0 Aussagekraft, da zu unterschiedliche Systeme  .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## ctman (22. Oktober 2010)

Hammer Werte... nur hätte er die 480 nicht auf einem i7 Testen sollen...

Ich weiss nicht wie man diese Benchmarks bewerten soll wegen der unterschiedlichen Prozessoren...

ABER: Vielen Dank für die Postings!


----------



## Cartman-vs-Luni (22. Oktober 2010)

moin moin,
na, gemeinschaftliches warten angesagt! 
thx. für die ergebnisse, kann mit dem bench aber auch so gar nix anfangen
bzw hat leider überhaubt keinen wert beim Zocken.


----------



## Skysnake (22. Oktober 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> @Skysnake, dein letztes Bild ist etwas oversized .
> 
> @News:
> Leider haben die Benchmarks 0 Aussagekraft, da zu unterschiedliche Systeme  .
> ...



Jaja, lieber erstmal schnell posten damit die Leute informiert sind, danach wird dann die Breite angepasst 

Sollte jetzt passen.


----------



## kalkone (22. Oktober 2010)

super werte, super zusammengetragen, danke!

soo wo kann ich die bestellen?!?
nächstes wochenende ist einge große lan hier(150 leute) und meine hd4870 gibt den geist auf und läuft nur noch mit 625/775 mhz stabil....


----------



## Naraya (22. Oktober 2010)

Ja also danke für die News!

Finds auch etwas komisch, dass die karten mit so unterschiedlichen CPUs gebenched wurden.
vor allem nen Q6600, der is ja nun schon etwas älter und auch interessant find ich, dass sie der NV den doch recht performanten I7 zur seite stellen, aber naja gild ja wie immer warten bis mans selbst in händen hält^^


----------



## Pumpi (22. Oktober 2010)

Super schneller Bericht !

Eigentlich gibt es keinen Grund mehr eine HD 5870 für über 250€ zu kaufen.

Wobei ich im großen und ganzen schon ein wenig entsetzt bin ob der erhaltenen Tess Schwäche !

Diese 6870 wird es in Civ 5 auch schwer haben gegen die GTX 460.

Aber vielleicht werden die Treiber ja noch auf Tess optimiert ?


----------



## Explosiv (22. Oktober 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Jaja, lieber erstmal schnell posten damit die Leute informiert sind, danach wird dann die Breite angepasst



Aso, auch nicht schlecht .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Folterknecht (22. Oktober 2010)

Was ich bei "Guru3d" interessant fand war der Vergleich zw. 5870 und 6870 bei FarCry 2, da wird die 5870 deutlich gebügelt, 9FPS bei 1920x1200!


----------



## Folterknecht (22. Oktober 2010)

Der CF_test scheint auch zu laufen - nach dem gleichen Schema!

Radeon HD 6850 & 6870 CrossfireX review


edith:

bei mir leider nur die erste Seite/Intro


----------



## Woohoo (22. Oktober 2010)

Etwas langsamer als die 5870 dafür weniger Stromverbrauch und leiser, könnte man das wohl so zusammenfassen?


----------



## tm0975 (22. Oktober 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> @Skysnake, dein letztes Bild ist etwas oversized .
> 
> @News:
> Leider haben die Benchmarks 0 Aussagekraft, da zu unterschiedliche Systeme  .
> ...



nene, das ist fast n kompletter review, der da vorhin kurzzeitig online war und es ist schon sehr beeindruckend. hie rnochmal eine andere zusammenfassung:

3DCenter Forum - AMD/ATI - HD6850/6870 (P)Review- und Diskussionsthread


----------



## Skysnake (22. Oktober 2010)

Jup, das passt schon so in etwa, wobei der eine dB @stock wohl nicht auffallen wird (ja mir ist bekannt das dB logaritmisch ist, aber trotzdem fällt das wohl nicht auf).

Dazu gibts halt die netten Features wie 3D, verbessertes AF (der AF Filterbug der gestern hier im Forum aufgetaucht ist besteht nicht mehr) und so weiter halt.

Also gibt schon einige Punkte die für die 6870 sprechen. Vorallem halt der Preis 

EDIT: Anscheinend gibts Probleme für manche den Test zu lesen. Eventuell doch nicht von google gecached sondern von einem selbst? Wie auch immer. Ich würds ja einfach komplett Seitenweise hier posten, aber ich fürchte die von Guru3D wären da ziemlich pissed, daher lass ich das mal lieber, da ich glaub die von PCGH das auch nicht gern sehen würden


----------



## Explosiv (22. Oktober 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> verbessertes AF (der AF Filterbug der gestern hier im Forum aufgetaucht ist besteht nicht mehr)



Oh, dann hat ja Mr.Cox nix mehr zum meckern, schade eigentlich  .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Skysnake (22. Oktober 2010)

Hehe, daran musst ich irgendwie auch grad denken 

Btw der Test zum AF war ja bei CB glaub wars schon vorher zu lesen, da siehste eigentlich rein garnix mehr. Ohne direkt Vergleich würd ich aber jetzt trotzdem sagen, das wohl nVidia jetzt in dem Punkt hinterherhinkt, weil ich hab garnix mehr gesehen bei der 6000er.

Nimmt man dazu noch die Winkelunabhängigkeit, die nVidia noch nicht hat, dann würd ich jetzt dann sagen, der Punkt geht an AMD/ATI

EDIT:

Ok Leute ich packs dann auch mal ins Bett, um 8 gehts wieder raus  

Viel Spaß noch mit meiner kleinen Zusammenfassung.  Bin auch schon ganz gespannt auf den Test von PCGH


----------



## WhackShit007 (22. Oktober 2010)

also durchweg knapp besser als ne gtx460 bei ungefähr gleichem stromverbrauch. schön zu wissen (auch wenn ich ums lesen zu können echt pixel deuten musste.)


----------



## Skysnake (22. Oktober 2010)

WhackShit007 schrieb:


> also durchweg knapp besser als ne gtx460 bei ungefähr gleichem stromverbrauch. schön zu wissen (auch wenn ich ums lesen zu können echt pixel deuten musste.)



STRG+Mausrad helfen da sehr gut 

Frag mich bitte nicht, warums so klein ist. Bei mir aufm PC isses schön groß, nur wenn ichs hochlad dann isses klein  

Aber ranzoomen hilft


----------



## wubroha (22. Oktober 2010)

@ folterknecht 
guck mal dort     Untitled Document


----------



## Folterknecht (22. Oktober 2010)

edith

2. edith:

Link von wubroha etwas abgeändert -> CF-Test geht jetzt

zi0x.net/6800cfx/"Seitenzahl eingeben".htm


----------



## A.N.D.I. (22. Oktober 2010)

> Bei BC 2 liegt die 5870 konstant oberhalb der 600er Reihe. Bei *Crysis* *2* sieht dies allerdings schon wieder anders aus.



Danke für die News. Du hast dir wirklich viel Arbeit gemacht.
Der Fehlerteufel hat sich eingeschlichen. Du meinst wohl Crysis Warhead und nicht Crysis 2.


----------



## Schnitzel (22. Oktober 2010)

Schaut euch mal die offiziellen Benches auf CB und hier auf PCGH an.
Ist schon eklatant welche Unterschiede da zu Tage kommen.
Find ich irgendwie komisch.


----------



## Skysnake (22. Oktober 2010)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Danke für die News. Du hast dir wirklich viel Arbeit gemacht.
> Der Fehlerteufel hat sich eingeschlichen. Du meinst wohl Crysis Warhead und nicht Crysis 2.


Habs korregiert. Danke


----------



## GaAm3r (22. Oktober 2010)

Die 6870 bekommst du LAGERND für 199 €


----------



## lemon (22. Oktober 2010)

Leute, ich raff es einfach nicht. 
Könnt ihr mir mal helfen ?

Ich verstehe einfach nicht warum die HD6870 irgendwas mit 200 € kosten soll.
Ich habe meine Sapphire HD5870 in den "guten Zeiten" gekauft.....für *420 €* ! 

Warum solll der Nachkömmling ca. die Hälfte kosten ???

Und nochwas: Bei Alternate sind zwei HD5870 von Sapphire gelistet. Eine für 299.- und die andere für 329.- Beide sind Full Retail und auch auch beide haben den gleichen Lüfter/PCB.

Was ist der Unterschied ?
HILFE !


----------



## GaAm3r (22. Oktober 2010)

Nochmal zum Mitschreiben:
5750 = 6850
5770 = 6870
5850 = 6950
5870 = 6970
5970 = 6990


----------



## lemon (22. Oktober 2010)

Alles Klar 

Danke !


----------



## bofferbrauer (22. Oktober 2010)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibt es keinen Grund mehr eine HD 5870 für über 250€ zu kaufen.


 
Doch, einen gibt es noch: Die 68xx können, genau wie die 57xx vor ihnen, kein DP rendering. Alle, die DP brauchen werden wohl noch auf die 69xx warten müssen... oder mit der "alten" 58xx vorlieb nehmen müssen

Ich find's schade, für distributed computing ist DP ein klarer vorteil


----------



## GaAm3r (22. Oktober 2010)

Bitte.
UND 
Die Caymans also 6900 kommen erst noch.
Wegen deinem Preisproblem


----------



## lemon (22. Oktober 2010)

Was ist distributed computing ?


----------



## GaAm3r (22. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwas unnötiges


----------



## lemon (22. Oktober 2010)

Auweia


----------



## bofferbrauer (22. Oktober 2010)

lemon3007 schrieb:


> Was ist distributed computing ?


 
Distributed Computing? Verteiltes Rechnen ? Wikipedia
oder wer des englischen mächtig ist:
Distributed computing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Kurz gesagt, bei Distributed computing werden Recheneinheiten unter vielen nutzern aufgeteilt. Folding@home und seti@home etwa nutzen diesen Weg. Damit können mehr Daten ermittelt werden als es mit den stärksten servern möglich wäre; allerdings muss jede recheneinheit mehrfach versendet werden um sicherzugehen dass man auch ein resutat erreicht


----------



## DarkMo (22. Oktober 2010)

ok, also für mich eh sinnfrei ^^ dann danke für die erklärung, ich dachte schon, ich verpass was ^^

aber die verfügbarkeitsampeln schwingen schon langsam auf gelb um ^^


----------



## Razor44 (22. Oktober 2010)

Test: AMD Radeon HD 6870 und HD 6850 - 22.10.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Oktober 2010)

Auf Klick und Klick
Gibts zwei Testberichte


----------



## Jami (22. Oktober 2010)

250 € für die 6870 sind dann wohl doch nicht mehr human


----------



## >ExX< (22. Oktober 2010)

Super News, hab selten eine so gute News gesehen, hast dir echt Mühe gegeben


----------



## DarkMo (22. Oktober 2010)

Jami schrieb:


> 250 € für die 6870 sind dann wohl doch nicht mehr human


heut mittag warens 199 ^^ un 150 rum für die 6850.


----------



## Skysnake (22. Oktober 2010)

Also atm gibt es die Karten bei alternate ab 149,90 bzw 199,90


----------

